# Hi there VI Control



## Toddk (Aug 24, 2005)

Hi all!
I was given a link to this site by Evan Gamble.
Thanks Evan.  This looks like a great forum!
I see many people i know here, from Soundsonline as well.
Very cool!
I was just reading the huge "your favorite plugins"
thread. WOW, nice! I found some great stuff i didnt
know about,,,,, already! :shock: 

Anyhoo,im Toddk, i am a music nut! I play the guitar, and im a
HUGE East West Lib addict.. I have everything they make,
pretty much.
I have very broad musical taste, and love to try anything
and everything. You name it. :lol: 
Looking forward to hangin out here!! 

Here's some stuff i've done if your interested.

Rock on! 8) 

http://michaelk101.com/todd/toddmp3/DreaminginChinese.mp3 (http://michaelk101.com/todd/toddmp3/Dre ... hinese.mp3)
http://michaelk101.com/todd/toddmp3/mischief.mp3
http://michaelk101.com/todd/toddmp3/alegriastk.wmv
http://michaelk101.com/todd/toddmp3/nonfilteredcamel.mp3 (http://michaelk101.com/todd/toddmp3/non ... dcamel.mp3)


----------



## sbkp (Aug 24, 2005)

I'll vouch for Todd. He's an alright guy...

Welcome!

- Stefan


----------



## Evan Gamble (Aug 24, 2005)

Your Welcome Todd..glad you came, this is by far the BEST and most helpful forum around. Thanks to our Moderator Frederick! :D


----------



## lux (Aug 24, 2005)

Welcome Todd!

Luca


----------



## Chrislight (Aug 24, 2005)

Hi Todd - Welcome to the VI community! :D


----------



## Thonex (Aug 24, 2005)

Hey Todd... Welcome.

You'll love it here.

T


----------



## Scott Cairns (Aug 24, 2005)

Hey Todd, welcome man!
I remember you did some really cool guitar mockups of JW. 

Ill listen to your posted demos later.


----------



## Niah (Aug 24, 2005)

Welcome Todd, you will like it here!


----------



## Frederick Russ (Aug 24, 2005)

Hey Todd - seen you around SoundsOnline Forum - great having you here man and welcome to VI.


----------



## rJames (Aug 24, 2005)

Welcome Todd, we need a good guitar player for the VI band.


----------



## Toddk (Aug 24, 2005)

rJames said:


> Welcome Todd, we need a good guitar player for the VI band.



hey hey!! Im your guy!! Lets jam! 

TK


----------



## groove (Aug 25, 2005)

Welcome Todd !

your first link to "dreaming in chinese" doesn't work !!

i loved the rest and great idea the video ! 8) you really can play flamenco !

enjoy VI


----------



## Scott Cairns (Aug 25, 2005)

Try this; http://michaelk101.com/todd/toddmp3/dreaminginchinese.mp3 (http://michaelk101.com/todd/toddmp3/dre ... hinese.mp3) 

Great work man.


----------



## groove (Aug 25, 2005)

thanks Scott,

works fine now.

RA ? great asian feeling...


----------



## Toddk (Aug 25, 2005)

Thanks guys!

Great forum...


TK


----------



## Scott Cairns (Aug 25, 2005)

is that you playing that guitar in LaBarrosa? :shock: 8)


----------



## synergy543 (Aug 25, 2005)

Welcome Todd!

Both your flamenco and your orchestrations are always an inspiration. Glad you made over!


----------



## Toddk (Aug 25, 2005)

Scott Cairns said:


> is that you playing that guitar in LaBarrosa? :shock: 8)



Scott!

Thats me... Im playing an alegrias i wrote, wich is
sort of a tribute to Paco's La Barrosa.

If you go back and listen to La Barrosa, you'll hear
what i mean.

You also realize of course, that Alegrias is a common flamenco palo, and
many of them sound the same if you dont know the players
somewhat more intimately i guess. Without Cante, unless
you're familiar with the falsettas, you might not know who
is playing.. 
Many players use the same compass riffs, and remates.

Glad you dig it. Im pretty blown away that you know La Barrosa.

If you go to my forum, there's a guy named Duende, who
posted a video of himself playing LaBarrosa.
Not full speed, but very good. He's coming along very well.
TK


----------



## IvanP (Aug 25, 2005)

Hey Todd!!

Excellent guitar playing... you definitely got the Spanish thing! (and I'm Spanish so I know how difficult this can be  )

Welcome to VI and now v?monos por Buler?a!  

Iv


----------



## TheoKrueger (Aug 25, 2005)

Welcome aboard Todd! I've seen you around the forums, glad you found your way here.

Your guitar playing is simply amazing, just watched the Wmv now! I really like the fact that you are playing relaxed like nothing is going on while both hands are flying all around the place! 8) 

Looking forward for more. Someone sample this guy!


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Aug 25, 2005)

Hey Todd,

welcome to VI man!

Great guitar playing. Paco is my favorite player and I LOVE Flamenco.
Of course I am jealous, since I never studied flamenco and now with my carpal tunnel I doubt I'd be able to reach a decent level.

Anyway, a pleasure seing someone else excelling at it 8) 

Very cool site too!


----------



## Toddk (Aug 25, 2005)

Patrick de Caumette said:


> Hey Todd,
> 
> welcome to VI man!
> 
> ...



Hi Patrick!
wow, very rarely do i meet anyone who's had brushes
with flamenco! 
You're my kinda guy.

YOU, have a great site man! Great music too.
A very impressive list of credits to boot.

This place is packed with some great people.
Really love it!
TK


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Aug 25, 2005)

Toddk said:


> Patrick de Caumette said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Todd,
> ...



Thanks Todd  

I can fake a flamenco tune (production wise and with a midi guitar) if I have to but you are the real deal.
Paco is not human that's all (i feel better thinking this way)

My site was designed by our own talented Justin (Edgen)

VI is a very cool place indeed and you fit right in! 8)


----------

